# I am planning to go for a vacation with my family members ?



## marshell08 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am planning to go for a vacation with my family members any suggestion for the best places in the world ?


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm not sure the age of your family, are you talking whole family? Or just immediate family? I know if there's kids Disneyland would be amazing. For me, just wherever my family is, is where I want to be


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2012)

I haven't gone out of the US, but Hawaii is beautiful.  You have to visit the other islands too, with less tourists, rent a car and get away if you like the outdoors and a bit of adventure.


----------



## LukeOKL (Apr 1, 2012)

Playa Del Carmen in Cancun is a great spot for families as it is safe and offers resorts that are for all ages.  All inclusive doesnt hurt either as you can sit back and relax on the beautiful beach while eating and keeping hydrated.  Meanwhile your family members can rest assured they are safe to go off and explore the area, leading to a great vacation.


----------



## daisypop (Apr 2, 2012)

This is a great idea! What a great way to spend time with your family! Vacations are special and this one will be even better! An ideal place is somewhere you can relax, and that is safe for kids. It would be great to go to a private resort.


----------



## Kath (Nov 4, 2014)

When the kids were small, vacation was always the beach or sometimes a Park like Disneyland.  Now I love going to all of the UK - I'm of English and also Irish descent so I hope to travel to Ireland and Scotland in Spring.  I wish I had taken the kids to Europe even when they were young but time was never right.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

You don't give enough info to even make a remote suggestion.

Where are you starting from, how are you planning to travel, how old are you and your family, etc.???


----------

